# The U.S. Economy



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Our economy in the States is not in real good shape right now. I play the market, and live off my investments, so I know. Yesterday I went to the driving range, and in the parking lot was a guy with a pick up truck full of golf stuff. He had lost his job, and his unemployment was about to run out. I know the guy from golfing with him in the past. He has game, and he's probably around a 7 hdcp. I bought some stuff from him that I probably did not need. My plan was to donate the playing gear to the local junior golfer league. With that in mind I go into the club house and ask the counter lady for the address for the local youngsters' golf league. She tells me they are no longer in existence, due to lack of funding. While out on the range I see some folks I have golfed with in the past, but have not seen them on the course lately. A couple of them told me that all they could afford to pay for now was driving range balls. I already knew about the greens keeper having to lay off help, and the closure of a few other high end courses in the area. :dunno:


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Things are definitely rough. We have a ways to go before we see the light at the end of the tunnel also. 
The coarse manager at my local coarse says business is dropping about 5% year to year for the past 3 years.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Its not just your side of the pond. We've got almost a 1/4 of the shops on the High(Main) St empty. Just over a year ago there were over 3,000 redundancies in the area in less than a week from a working lol population of 125,000.

The company I work for does 95% of its business with the Govt. Our target this year is $75,000,000 and we are already down $6,000,000. Lay offs started early in the year, and I must admit I'm looking over my shoulder.

Tough times


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Politics, for the most part had little to do with the economy melt down. Hobbit said it best. I might add in a little "ponzi" scheme by some of the money people involved. Greed is another factor. I worked for a company who sold homes, and laugh about how much money they were making, and that the homes we were selling were 40%-60% over priced. I was one of the few who thought eventually it would eventually turn around and bite us in A$$. As for republicans, and or democrats holding power, it makes little difference. Both partys' members are immune to to any decline the American way of life, and will continue to be in the future. Once elected to an office they are set for life, regardless of the economy. i am talking about senators, congressmen, and the president. Both parties have taken turns running the country over the last 40+/- or so years, and what we have now, if they are indeed responsible in some way, is what it is. The end result of their constant bickering. If anything both parties allowed it to happen on their watch. The biggest problem, IMHO of our two party system is that the left, and the right have not learn to "govern as a team" for the betterment of America. I also believe that any form of media that supports one party over the other is doing the American voter a great disservice. The media should serve the American voter when it comes to politics. Don't get me wrong. I do indeed think the two party system of government is the best way to go. My problem is with the "career politicians" who make up our present system of government. I call myself an independent, and lately I have been voting for the lesser of the two evils shoved down my throat as a choice. This even though I live in Nevada, and basically my vote does not count, since Nevada does not hold a high number of electoral votes. Anyone one who thinks a presidential candidate is looking to win by the popular vote is mistaken. All a presidential candidate has on his/her mind is getting 270 special votes from fewer than 20 states. It would be a big improvement for the American voter to be given a chance of electing a true, honest business man into office. Someone who actually understands the value of money, and proper finances. Anyways that's my story, and I am sticking to it. People can applaud me, and/or flame me if they so desire. It makes no difference to me. I've worked hard, made the bed I sleep in, and provided for my family. This with out any help from the right, or the left.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Sadly Frog greed in all walks of life is also hindering the recovery from the mess we're in over here. There was a mass, one day, strike last Friday by local govt employee's. The govt wants to change the terms and conditions of their retirement and pension. Currently they can retire at 60 with an index linked pension. Unfortunately there is a $15billion black hole in the pension scheme and as a result it is heavily subsidised by taxes paid by the general working populace, who in the main won't be able to retire till 65 and will have a far pooorer pension too. The Unions have basically said no to any changes, which in effect is saying "we want the working man in the street to continue to fund the deficit in our pension scheme."

Why should someone who has to work till 65, and retire with a significantly poorer pension, fund someone else's realy retirement?

3 years ago all the paperwork was done and I was set to retire this year at a fairly youthful age of 52. My pension schemes were performing well, as were my other investments. At present I'm still working, and when I last bothered to do the numbers I'll still be working in 10 years time. Do I want to fund someone else's early retirement? I fully accept my responsibility to pay towards the local govt employee's pay but after that...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a quick note if this turns ugly with arguing and a like this thread will be deleted and offend may given given warnings and or a couple of days off! Civil conversation is fine as long as everyone one can sure there own opinion freely.

Enjoy!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Not my intention to cause any problems. I only post on here 2 or 3 days a week as it is. I could not afford 2 day suspension. But if it does get out of hand, by all means round file the whole thread. 

Hobbit, we have the same government employee retirement policy problems over here. In fact just in our little part of the world public funded retirements are costing the tax payer quite a bit of money. Money that could be used else where, and do more good. Yes I know that the public service sector pays taxes, and some even pay towards a percentage of their retirement funding. Why tax payers money should keep paying a public servant who is no longer in public service is beyond me. Not trying cause an argument, but the only public service folks I think who should retire at the expense of the tax payer are those in the military, law enforcement, fire prevention. These three groups put their lives on the line while in performance of their working duties. Everyone else should fund their own retirement packages, and/or pay into their own social security fund. The public service retirement laws are what they are right now. I just think in the future at some point, with out harming current public service retirees, the new public service folks hiring on should fund their own futures, the same as the rest of the tax payers. Just my opinion, and no malice intended.  



Surtees said:


> Just a quick note if this turns ugly with arguing and a like this thread will be deleted and offend may given given warnings and or a couple of days off! Civil conversation is fine as long as everyone one can sure there own opinion freely.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------

